# AMAZING Trail Cam Pics



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

put out a camera a few days ago and got alot more than we bargained for!


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

That's awesome Pro! I'm seriously addicted to this whole trail camera thing!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

WOW talk about a freakin bachelor group!


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

what type of cam are you using?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great bucks! Looks like you have a lot to look forward to over the next couple of years.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Stealth Cam


----------



## BigSteve (Apr 14, 2008)

Great pics man, I bet your excited.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Awesome, if that doesn't get you jacked up for bow season, nothing will. Great pics man, good luck this season


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks all... good luck to you guys aswell


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Ummm......so where are the pics of the big bucks? 










CG


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

obviously not here


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Ha, Ha! I never described that buck as "amazing." Also, it came off public land.

 

CG


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

most everything I kill comes off public, would you like a cookie or do you want to keep cutting down peoples threads for no reason?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh jeez, Procraft I meant it in jest. Did ya see the little face thingy whistling. I didn't mean any offense. I was just joshin ya a little man. I would love a chance at a buck like that when I am on stand. Opening day is 31 days away and I am pumped. I would be even more pumped knowing I had some real dandies like those running around in my hot spot.

CG


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

Man procraft has his panties in a bundle. Its ok crittergitter! Let his dreams fill of deer that wouldnt go 125 inches when they shed velvet. By the way, congrats on the buck last year! Absolutely awesome public land buck!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Its amazing how two guys can ruin a thread. never once did i mention what i thought they would score, never metioned they were even big. just thought i would share an awesome picture, not very often do you get 4 bucks in the same pic. 


good luck this season to you guys.


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

No, see the problem came to head when you got defensive and started to slam crittergitter. He obviously wasnt bashing you or disrespecting your post in any manner by saying what he said. By saying what he did, in the context he did, he was basicly agreeing with you. He also thought is was a very cool picture. Unfortunately your tampon string got caught up in your shoe laces and you started getting mouthy. Basicly what I am saying is, you ruined your own post with your defensiveness.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice bucks Procraft! Your right, it's not often you get a group of nice bucks like that in one pic. Looks like it will be a good season for you this year, and for a few to come.

Kaiser, best bet is to stay out of they're biz. Looks like they were working it out on there own, and with posts like that last one, the moderator won't let you hit 15 posts. This is a great forum, with an ubundance of information and good people on it. Not trying to bash ya, just trying to warn ya.

Good luck procraft!


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Those are pretty cool pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

ClickerCrazy said:


> Nice bucks Procraft! Your right, it's not often you get a group of nice bucks like that in one pic. Looks like it will be a good season for you this year, and for a few to come.
> 
> Kaiser, best bet is to stay out of they're biz. Looks like they were working it out on there own, and with posts like that last one, the moderator won't let you hit 15 posts. This is a great forum, with an ubundance of information and good people on it. Not trying to bash ya, just trying to warn ya.
> 
> Good luck procraft!


Yes father! Well I do sincerely hope I don't get in trouble for typing the truth with absolutely nothing out of line in it! Also, not trying to bash you, BUT if you are going to get on here and correct me, perhaps you should check your grammar and spelling!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Man...this is now way out of hand. Obviously, it was a misunderstanding of a little joke and it seemed to work its way out. Then here come Kaiser, who types like a teenage girl who wants to see the drama escilate. He, well she, had to bring her big spoon to the forum and had to stir up the pot all over again. A real class-act dude. So, I will sit here and wait for your next post to help stir this up a little more because heaven knows a girl like you, Sally, could never let this end.


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hahaha See and everyone wants to start calling people names. Always has to resort to name calling, and you wanna call me a teenage girl. Well I would argue more but I have a trailer to load with decoys. Tomorrow while you are pondering how to reply to my post, I will be killing geese. Ill be thinking of you!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I apologize, I didn't intend to call you names. I wasn't sure if you were a teenage boy or girl, but I would have put my money on you being a teenage girl. I only call them like I see them. I must have been mistaken by the over use of smiley faces you use, you know, just like all my girl friends used on instant messanger when I was in high school.

Good luck tomorrow...you are in for a big day if you shoot as well as you run your mouth off. Oh yeah, and remember to wear gloves because we wouldn't want you to break a nail.


----------

